# Sword Adventure, Pirates of the Poesasian



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*FREEBOOTER*

A disenchanted fisherman seeks a more enriching existence than shucking clams on Heagram's shore. Shirking his duty, he attends the local fair where his carelessness earns him the wrath of a rebel magician of the Mismerion Order--and also a quick ticket as an outlaw . . .

In this rich journey of adventure and villainy, heroism prevails and terror reigns. Indoctrinated into a pirate cabal notorious on the high seas, the outlaw struggles for his life against a band of ruthless reavers, and in ship-to-ship battles with the mighty Arnin, Prince of northern Bindar.

He and his two battle-hardened cronies are unlikely saviours to the Princess of Sloe...but so goes wanton fate.

The outlaw's questionable means and illicit magic-wielding arouse dissension in his entourage. His destiny unfolds in a struggle of wits and swordplay...and with plenty of skullduggery.

LibraryThing giveaway until June 6!

Several episodes have been adapted to soundtrack/movie quality format on booktrack: a fun and free way to get introduced to the series. The stories can be read here: Wolf's-head : The Yard,  Wolf's-head : Prince of Ogres, Pirates of the Poesasian, Farling's Wall. Ratings 4.7+/5.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Chris, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Book cover redesign

and

New Blog posting: *Exploring the Art of Adventure Writing . . .
*: http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/08/on-adventure-writing.html


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Chris. The cover is awesome.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

ML Hamilton: Thanks for the feedback on the cover.

This one is much better than the last.

Your covers are intriguing too.  I went to zoom in on both of them to study the detail, but the 'look inside' feature took over and jumped me right to the text.  . . . all to say, nice interior maps.  Congratulations forward.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview with the author:
http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2011/09/01/chris-turner-author-interview-2/
http://indieviews.wordpress.com/

Wolf's-head (Rogues of Bindar) is currently undergoing reviews by various review bloggers. I will post them when they are available.

Last beta reads and edits on Book II, _Freebooter _are going well. The expected release date is near the end of September.

The print version will be live mid September!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog posting: *Compelling World-building-Luck or Craft? . . .
*: http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/09/world-building-at-its-most.html

And now, a teaser from my new, soon-to-be-released novel:
*
Rogues of Bindar II, Another 'Baus the Bold' adventure:
*
Indoctrinated into a pirate cabal notorious on the high seas, a fugitive-outlaw must struggle for his life against ruthless sea rogues and ship-to-ship battles with the mighty Arnin, Prince of northern Bindar.

Can the wolf's-head and his two fearless, battle-hardened cronies save the Princess Solstress from a fate worse than death?

Join the outlaw's cause in a struggle of wits and swordplay and subtle magic-wielding.

Book II, _Freebooter_, of the epic 3-book series.

Visit LibraryThing for free giveaways of Wolf's-head:
http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate#


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Wolf's-head is out in paperback too!

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfs-head-Chris-Turner/dp/0987737430


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Book II, Freebooter, coming this week . . !


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Freebooter released!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Writing winning dialog in fiction

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/10/writing-winning-dialog-in-fiction.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Freebooter giveaway : Get it at LibraryThing, until Oct 18!

http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate#

(do a search for 'Freebooter' on the page to find my link)


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview and discussion on *Rogues of Bindar*

http://hampton-networks.com/book-reviews/welcome-chris-turner/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Another interview:

http://nyxbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-giveaway-chris-turner.html


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

Sea Adventures sounds really cool.
How did you research this subject?


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://prehysteriaimprints.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Editing : Writer's bane or necessity?

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/editing-writers-bane-or-necessity.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://indieviews.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/20/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post on my blog:

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-brian-poor.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post:

http://escapeinabook.blogspot.com/2011/11/guest-postgiveaway-on-sf-short-story.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview:

http://greatmindsthinkaloud.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-with-author-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy holidays!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Best wishes in new year!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New launch of the adventure series with booktrack excerpts. Visit my author page.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Pirates of the Poesasian is featured on the home page of booktrack.com and currently 5/5 stars!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Pirate resource, all you ever wanted to know about pirates:

http://thepirateking.com


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

And in case some bit of pirate lore was missed in the last link:

http://pirates.hegewisch.net


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Pirates of the Poesasian...completely re-edited and spiked with adventure!
Read with soundtrack free!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day weekend!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

LibraryThing giveaway for Freebooter until June 6th!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Wolf's-head/Rogues of Bindar episode is in making, to be released on booktrack. ETA Aug 1
...this will be a continuation of "Pirates of the Poesasian"


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

_"He always had a great flair for the macabre, Ridgar did-also a fear of mouldering in the earth, having his soul stripped by worms. He wanted to be perched high and dry away from the darkness of graveyards, to feel the salty tang on his withered cheeks forever, to feel the sun on his brow! Well, I guess he got it."_

-- From Freebooter, Pirates of the Poesasian


----------

